

Ask HN: Entrepreneurship culture vs. Economic freedom  - mpg33

This question is primarily for Americans.  If you had to give a number percentage wise, how much would you say the entrepreneurship culture of America contributes towards innovation and business success vs the economic freedom (ie. lower taxes) of America.<p>I am asking because while i think both are important i don&#x27;t think low taxes alone speaks to America&#x27;s economic success.
======
3pt14159
80%

